# FS: 50 gallon Systems Corner Tank (acrylic)



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

This tank is made by tru vu and is a systems tank, meaning it has a built in overflow and wet dry filter in the back of it. It comes with a return pump, so you don't need even need an additional filter. 
Comes with basic light strip and I will also throw in a 200w heater as well.










The back is made of black acrylic.

Tank is in great shape, a couple of minor scratches but nothing major. 
The lines that you see on tank are actually pieces of plants stuck on the back of the tank, not scratches.

Dimensions and pricing can be found here:

50 Corner Aquasystem (24x24x24) - Corner Aquasystem Aquariums

Asking $275, regularly $660. This is a great price considering you don't need to to buy a filter, heater or lights, just add water and fish.

PM for more info.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump for price drop.


$200 takes it!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump~

Taking offers!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump for price drop.

$175


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

$150.

Also open to trades. Let me know what you have!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump for day.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

still available.


trades anyone?


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

try mirror on the black back of these style of tanks and the effect is incredible.
I used to build these in Los Angeles "backintheday"
bummppppp


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump. 


$130 takes it.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Looking for a high volume submersible pump ( over 1000gph) for trade. 

Prefer a pond pump or mag drive, something of that nature, but as long as it's in good shape I'd be interested.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Final Price reduction, $100 takes it. 

No one has space for this tank??


It's plug and play, no additional filter required!




If I don't sell it, it will go into storage and be used a quarantine tank.


----------

